# Toning my upper middle chest.



## Spud (Sep 18, 2006)

Ignore that title, I know you will all hate it and read this thread to know what is going on 

I have started a 3 day Full body split:

Monday: Heavy weight, Low rep. 3-4 reps x 3-4 sets per exercise.
Tuesday: Some Cardio.
Wednesday: Light weight, High rep. 10-12 reps x 3-4 sets per exercise.
Thursday: Some more cardio.
Friday: Medium weight, midranged reps. 6-8 reps x 3-4 sets per exercise.
   Friday is somewhat optional. I work as a grocery clerk in the dairy section, so I end up lifting 16-18kg milkcrates all night anyways on Friday. If I have anything more important to do, I will skip this workout, and use the day as an extra rest day.
Saturday: Some more cardio.
Sunday: Full rest (well work/study I guess)

Mostly compound movements, as you would expect in a full body workout, but with some isolation work as well.

The school semester ends in December, so I will carry this on until then, but halfway through (Midterms) I will change up the exercises.

Goals: Bench Press: 315x6. Squat: 315x6. Deadlift: I will figure that out once I start deadlifting. Military Press: 135+ x6.

Heavy Day Routine:

Squat (4,4,3,3)
Bench Press (4,4,4,3)
Bent over rows (4,3,3,3)
Lying Leg Curls (4,4,3,3)
Standing BB Military Press (4,4,3,3)
Chin Ups (6,6,6)
DB Shrugs (12,10,10)
Pec Deck (4,4,3,3)


----------



## kenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

lmao, i seen the title and i was like wtf. so i jumped in this piece to see wtf you were trying to do


----------



## Spud (Sep 18, 2006)

First day!

BW: 173.8lb

Squat: 185, 205, 225, 245 then 135x6 to ease off the muscles.
Bench Press: 195, 215, 225, 245 (Personal best!)
Bent Over Rows: 165, 195 (Way too much for my lower back), 185, 185
Lying Leg Curls: 150, 170, 190, 210
Military Press: 85, 95, 105, 105
Chin Ups: BW all the way through
Shrugs: 75, 80, 85
Pec Deck: 140, 160, 180, 200

I am very happy with the bench press and squatting. I think I will try and go up in weight for the BP next week. I may have to adjust the rows and the leg curls. Maybe switch in Deads and a machine row or seated row for them.

Lower back was suffering with 195 on the bent over rows. I think I'll continue on with them with a bit, but at a lower weight. Maybe I'll incorporate SL Deads in there by doing them up to the row position, rowing, then isometrically holding that position so my erectors get a good beating.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

Congrats on the P.R's bro


----------



## Spud (Sep 19, 2006)

Cardio Day:
We have, at the "fitness complex", a track of sorts on the third floor. It is 1/7km long. My stair laps consists of running one lap around the track, then down 2 flights of stairs, then back up.

Stairs: 7 Laps. My conclusion is that I am very out of shape.
Pushups: 10,15,20,15,10
Abwork: 6 sets of rectus abdominus and oblique work.


----------



## Spud (Sep 20, 2006)

Light Day:

Standing Lunges: 50lb each hand x 14; 50lb each hand x 14; 50lb each hand x 12
Incline BB Bench: 155 x 10; 155 x 10; 155 x 8
Hammer Strength Machine Row: 140 x 12; 160 x 12; 170 x 9
Standing Calf Raise: 335 x 10; 355 x 10; 355 x 8;

Don't know what happened here, usually I can do more... I think today was just a bad day.

Incline DB Flyes: 30 x 12; 35 x 10; 40 x 8
Lat Pulldowns: 120 x 12; 130 x 10; 130 x 7
Tricep Pressdowns: 100 x 12; 110 x 8; 110 x 6. Failure! My triceps gave out.
Leg Extensions: 120 x 12; 130 x 12; 150 x 12

Really don't know what happened. I think I need to improve my aerobic abilities; the lactic acid burning sensation sets in really quickly.


----------



## Spud (Sep 23, 2006)

Medium Day

Couldn't find time to get to the gym yesterday, so it it was pushed to today

Squat: 165 x 8; 165 x 8; 135 x 12
DB Bench Press: 160 x 8 x 3
Bent over Rows: 135 x 12; 155 x 8; 155 x 8
Cable Flyes: 40 x 12; 50 x 8; 50 x 8
Standing Military Press: 85 x 8; 85 x 8; 75 x 8; 75 x 7
DB Shrugs: 80 x 10; 85 x 10
BB Shrugs: 165 x 8; 165 x 7
BB Curls: 55 x 8 x 3.

Was gonna do some Leg Curls at the end to work the hams, but I was waaaay too tired. Had a very long day.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

I am kinda confused. You want to squat what you can bench? 315x6 for both of your goals?


----------



## Spud (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah. Why not? They are both at 245 x 3 right now. I will obviously go for higher if I can.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

Well why not would be you ought to be able to squat much more than your bench if you are training both equally as hard. Yeah they maybe at the same place right now, but your squat ought to blow up compared to your bench.


----------



## Spud (Sep 24, 2006)

Hmm... I see.

I guess I will shoot for 4 plates on the Squat.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

What is your current maxes?

And just be sure to set an attainable goal. Dont want to set something you cant reach within the next 6 months. Good luck.


----------



## Spud (Sep 24, 2006)

I haven't ever attempted a 1RM, but I did do 245 x 3 on the Bench and 245 x 3 on the Squat last Monday. Both as a 4th set. The Squat was very difficult, it felt like my quads could not contract any further. but the bench was not too bad.


----------



## Spud (Sep 25, 2006)

Heavy Day #2

BW: 175.7

Squat: 135 x 9 for warmup
185 x 4
205 x 4
225 x 4
245 x 4
255 x 3

BB Bench Press: 135 x 10 for warmup
195 x 4
215 x 4
235 x 4
255 x 2. Kinda sloppy. Did a third half-way rep aswell, but discounted it.

Bent over rows: 135 x 8 for warmup
155 x 5
175 x 4
175 x 4
185 x 4. Wierd, my back felt fine today and it is only 10lbs less than what troubled me last week.

Lying Leg Curls:
160 x 5
180 x 4
200 x 4
220 x 3

Standing Military Press:
85 x 6
95 x 4
105 x 4
115 x 3

Chin ups (Varied grip positions): BW x 7, 8, 4

Shrugs: 80 x 10, 85 x 10, 85 x 8

Pec Deck: 158 x 4 (Wierd weight, I know. I wanted 150, but forgot to take off the 8lbs the previous person left on the mini stack)
180 x 4
200 x 3
210 x 3
140 x 5

Lateral Raises (Alternating arms):
20 x 7
25 x 7
30 x 5

I don't know if it because I warmed up or if it simple because this routine is working well, but almost everything went up. +10lbs on BP, Squat and Military Press.


----------



## Spud (Sep 26, 2006)

Cardio:

7 or 8 laps of stairs again, I kinda lost count. Followed by 2 short sprints.

Cool down, then core work. 5 sets of crunches, then my plank routine:

Horizontal for 30s, twist to the right so that I'm on one side, hold for 30s, twist back, hold for 30s. Twist to the left, hold for 30s, return to horizontal, hold for 45s.

Repeat.

To finish off, I tried doing this crazy thing. There is a thing at the gym which looks like monkey bars. I grabbed the sides, then tried to pull and stabilise myself horizontally. Only got to about 45 or 50 degress though, after many tries. I found it very tough.


----------



## Spud (Sep 27, 2006)

Standing Lunges 45 x 14; 45 x 14; 55 x 12. (Was gonna use 50's but they were taken)
Incline BB Bench: 155 x 10;10;8
Hammer Strength Machine Row: 45 x 10; 75 x 12; 85 x 10; 95 x 8
Calf Raises: 335 x 10; 355 x 8; 355 x 8
DB Incline Flyes: 30 x 12; 35 x 10; 40 x 8
Lat Pulldowns: 120 x 12; 130 x 10; 140 x 8
Back Hyperextensions: BW+35 x 12; +60 x 11; +80 x 10
Dips: BW x 12; +20 x 10; +30 x 8; +20 x 8
Leg Extensions: 120 x 12; 140 x 12; 160 x 12.


----------



## Spud (Oct 1, 2006)

It's october, which means there's only 3 or 4 weeks left in this routine. I will then take one week off (while studying for midterms) then start a new routine. The 3 day full body heavy, light medium split will stay, just the exercises and order will change.


----------



## Spud (Oct 4, 2006)

Monday's workout. I didn't have time to post.

Heavy day. BW: 177.0

Normally I would have started with squats, but some guy took up the rack for the entire duration of my workout.

BB Bench Press: 135 x 10 as warmup
195 x 4
215 x 4
235 x 4
235 x 3

Bent Rows: 135 x 10 as waemup
165 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4
175 x 4

Standing Overhead Press
85 x 5
95 x 4
105 x 4
115 x 4

Chin ups
BW x 7, 6, 4

Lying Leg Curls: 60 x 6 warmup
150 x 4
170 x 4
190 x 4
210 x 3. I think I will remove this from my heavy day and insert it into the medium day. Going heavy is hurting the tendon or muscle that lifts my leg.

Pec Deck
150 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 4
210 x 3

Shrugs:
80 x 12
85 x 10
85 x 10

Lateral Raises: weight and reps for each side.
25 x 8
30 x 6
35 x 4

I got so fed up of waiting for the squat rack that I just did one legged BW squats. Boy, those are hard to balance!


----------



## Spud (Oct 7, 2006)

Wednesday's workout. It has been a busy week.

Lunges: 55 x 3 x 14

Incline BB Press: 135 x 9 warmup
155 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 9

Hammer Strength Machine Row:
150 x 12
170 x 10
190 x 9

Calf Raises:
335 x 12
355 x 9
355 x 7

DB Incline Flyes:
30 x 12
35 x 12
40 x 10

Lat Pulldowns:
130 x 12
150 x 10
160 x 8
130 x 7

Good Mornings: First time doing these, so I started low and worked my way up.
45 x 8
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 8

Tricep Rope Pushdowns
100 x 12
110 x 10
120 x 10

Farmer's Walk holding 35lb DBs
170 steps. I guess 85m?
85 steps, stop, rest, 85 more steps
hold for 40 seconds, rest
hold for 40 more seconds.


----------



## Spud (Oct 7, 2006)

Squat: 135 x 10 warmup
185 x 3 x 8. 3 sets of 8.
225 to parallel x 5
255 to parallel x 5

DB Bench Press:
75 x 10
80 x 8
85 x 6

Seated Rows supersetted with Smith Machine Shrugs:
150 x 12; 100 + bar x 10
170 x 12; 150 + bar x 10
190 x 10; 150 + bar x 10
195 x 10; 180 + bar x 10

Dips:
BW + 25 x 12
BW + 35 x 12
BW + 45 x 8
BW + 45 x 6

Front Squats:
45 x 10
95 x 7
145 x 5. Boy these are hard. My front delts still hurt.

Chin Ups
BW x 3 x 6

Cable Flyes
40 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 8


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Upper body looks considerablly stronger than lower body. Good upper body however! Have you neglected your lower half for way to long?


----------



## Spud (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah...

I started "working out" in grade 10. As such, I didn't really do much legs at all. I had huge triceps back then though. That was kept up for 2 years. Then I took 2 years off for some odd reason.

I took working out more seriously last year though, but even then it was still shit.

When I first started leg work this summer, I couldn't even squat 135 well. I think alot of the problems with my training is that because I'm in a difficult program at school, I don't get much rest and so my body doesn't recover adequaelty enough. At the same time, I'm almost aways sitting down, so my legs atrophy alot too.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Well I always think that if you eat enough you can make up for anything. I see your legs getting bigger just as long as you do them right and dont slack on them. I mean they have some room to grow into. If your upper body is that big then your lower ought to grow into it.


----------



## Spud (Oct 7, 2006)

My legs have definitely gottan bigger and stronger since this summer. Size wise, they are quite proportional, but they have always been relatively weak.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Have you tried any powerlifting for them? Or powerlifting in general?


----------



## Spud (Oct 7, 2006)

You mean go for 1RM's on the dead, squat and bench? No.,


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Na just more of a powerlifting workout. Like westside?


----------



## Spud (Oct 7, 2006)

I just looked into westside, and it looks very interesting. I may have to try it out after this routine is done.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Its fantastic. But talk to me before you do because there are different variations of it. Some say there are bodybuilders variations of it, in which I am doing. And then there of course the natural kind. With speed benching and things like that.


----------



## Spud (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh awesome. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Spud (Oct 9, 2006)

BW: 177.9

Squat: 135 x 10 for warmup
185 x 4
205 x 4
225 x 4
245 x 3. On the fourth, I got stuck at the bottom, like literally stuck. I felt like a frog in that position...

BB Bench Press: 135 x 10 for warmup
205 x 4
225 x 4
245 x 4
265 x 2. Not very nice looking, but whatever. PR.

Bent over rows: 135 x 10 for warmup
165 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4

Lying Leg Curls: I found that high weight and low reps hurt my leg, so I decided to lower the weight.
120 x 12
140 x 10
160 x 8
180 x 5

Standing Overhead Press:
95 x 5
105 x 4
115 x 3
125 x 1. Ugh. Too tired.

Chins: BW x 7, 8, 4

Smith Machine Shrugs:
160 x 4
200 x 4
200 x 5. Grip strength is definitely an issue


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

If you would like for your lower body to get stronger I think you may need some extra work on things like lower back and hams. As far as leg curls they really do nothing for you to increase your squats. I would sub sldl for leg curls. Just my opinion. And I would add some hyperextensions. But just trying to help.


----------



## Spud (Oct 9, 2006)

Well there's only 2 weeks left in this routine, so I think I will stick to what I have. But I will add hyperextensions to my core work on cardio days.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

No problem, you still considering your next routine being westside?


----------



## Spud (Oct 9, 2006)

Definitely.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Alright like I was saying if you wanna take a look into my journal, my last 10 pages or so you ought to find me starting westside.


----------



## Spud (Oct 10, 2006)

Cardio:

Stairs x 8, walk half a lap, then one more lap of stairs.
Consecutive ab work:
20 crunches
15 oblique crunch things on each side.
15 crunches
15 diagnol crunches (i think you can picture what I'm talking about). I add a boxing-esque fast twist to it.

Hyperextensions:
BW x 12
+45 x 12
+70 x 12
+90 x 12
+45 x 12

God. I felt like fainting after each of the last 3 sets. No lunch = No good.


----------



## Spud (Oct 13, 2006)

Been sick for the past couple days, so I skipped the light day to focus on resting up. I took the extra time off to get some school work done. Back in the gym today for a medium day, but in doing my first few sets, I could still feel the sickness in me.

Squat: 135 x 10 warmup
185 x 3 x8
225 x 5 to parallel
275 x 3 to parallel

Dumbbell BP: 75 x 10
80 x 8
85 x 8

Seated Rows: 160 x 12
195 x 3 x 12

Smith Machine Shrugs:
150 x 10
155 x 10 (Totally lost it here, I ended up racking some weights instead of putting more on; I missed the bar and shoved the plates on the rack instead..)
190 x 8. Grip failed.
190 x 7. Grip failed again. I think some dedicated grip work is in order

Dips: BW x 12. Love it, I was basically throwing myself off the bars. My hands actually left the handles.
+35 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 10

Front Squats: 95 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 7. Front delts definitely feeling much better.

Chins: 8,7,7,4. Then I just hung there for a while.

One sided Lateral Raises: 25 x 10
30 x 8
35 x 6
20lb holds for 10 seconds. x 2

Cable Flyes:
40 x 12
50 x 12
55 x 8 immediately followed by 45 x 3.

One more week left in this routine. I think the week following, I will do nothing but grip work and allow for some recovery. Perfect timing too, since it is Midterm crunch time. I just have to make sure I don't work too hard and end up not being able to hold onto my pen...


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

For your grip work I would include some plate holds and some farmer walks.


----------



## Spud (Oct 14, 2006)

Good call.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

How much longer do you have on this program?


----------



## Spud (Oct 14, 2006)

Next week is the last week. I think it has served me pretty well considering I don't get that much rest. The diet thing isn't very good either...


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah those 2 things are very crucial. Of course I have been the same for the past month. I have been working 90 hours a week.


----------



## Spud (Oct 15, 2006)

What a way to put a halt to progress. Binge drinking is probably not good. 9 beers + a shot = too many calories. But hey. at least it was fun.

Also, if anyone is wondering why I don't have any photos up, it's because I have too many distinguishing features on my upper torso, such as a birthmark and an insidious tan line that would make me far too recognisable.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey sometimes you gotta let lose huh?


----------



## Spud (Oct 15, 2006)

Like I said, it was fun. I think the no rest bit is killing me more. I had 6 hours of sleep and now I have to work.


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey real world my friend. I have been getting 4 each night. URGH its tough, but remember things can be tougher. Couldve gotten 2 hours ya know.


----------



## Spud (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah I know. And I went through 2 months of 2 hours a night for 5/7 days of the week, then 6 on the other 2. So I do know how it feels.


----------



## Spud (Oct 16, 2006)

BW: 175.1

Squat: 135 x 10 warm up
225 x 3
245 x 3
225 x 4
185 x 7
Put 265 on my shoulders and did some very partial reps and held it there for a while. Gotta get used to the weight.

BB Bench Press:

135 x 10 warmup
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3. Best I've ever done them. Down low, probably less than an inch away from the chest.
255 x 3. PR. Nice and clean too.
225 x 3 to finish it off.

Rows:
185 x 5
205 x 4
185 x 5 x 3 sets

Lying Leg Curls:

120 x 12
150 x 12
160 x 9
180 x 4

Calf Raises:
335 x 10
355 x 8
375 x 8

Military Press:
115 x 3
115 x 3
Tried 125. But couldn't. I was feeling it in the rotators, so I dropped the weight down to 95 and did 6.

Chins: BW x 8
+ 10lbs x 6, 5. First time adding weight for chins. Kinda awkward getting the weight there, since I was holding a 10 pounder between the feet.

Shrugs. Power Rack was taken, Smith machine was taken. Heavy DBs were taken. So I ended up doing them with the standing calf raise machine. Lost count of weight and repetitions.


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

Hell just grab you a OLY bar and place it on the floor and do some shrugs from there. Leave the smith machine alone that has to be one of the worst pieces of equipment ever made. Other than all of that your workout looks pretty good.


----------



## Spud (Oct 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hell just grab you a OLY bar and place it on the floor and do some shrugs from there. Leave the smith machine alone that has to be one of the worst pieces of equipment ever made. Other than all of that your workout looks pretty good.



Heh, no bars either. Some desperate fucker even took the short 25lb bar. The gym doesn't have extra bars (it's pretty small), so there's 2 for the benches, 2 for the incline benches, 1 for the power rack and 1 for the seated press.

I really don't mind doing shrugs on the smith. The ROM is so short (comparatively) that it doesn't really make too much of a difference. Like I said before, my grip fails quickly so the smith could catch the bar.

As a side note, would doing shrugs with a mixed grip be ok? I always get the feeling that the underhand side gets some sort of beating in the shoulder area. Maybe it's not true, but thats why I do them double overhand. If it is ok to do them with a mixed grip, I would be able to handle more weight.


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

'I dont see why not. I think any grip would work just as long as you are feeling it and going through the motion correctly. 

Also if your grip has been failing then use straps at your last resort. Go until your grip fails then strap it up and begin again.


----------



## Spud (Oct 18, 2006)

Lunges: 55lb DB's 3 x 14. Very much easier than previous weeks (and I'm using a heavier weight too)
Incline BB Press: 155 x 12, 11, 10
Hammer Stregnth Rows: 170 x 12, 12, 11
Calf Raises: 355 x 12, 11, 10
Lat Pulldowns: 140 x 12, 10, 8
Good mornings: 95x 8, 8
105x 8, 7. I'm not enjoying these. Near the end it feels like I might get stuck in that vulnerable, ass-sticking-out position.
Hyperextensions: 45 x 10, 35 x 8.
Rope Pressdowns: 110 x 12, 11, 11
Farmers Walk: 40lb DBs, 4 x 50 steps.

Then for additional grip work, i decided to do some static holds. Same weight, but instead of using a single 40lb DB, I held 2 20lb DBs in each hand. Increased the grip size, and made it harder, kinda like an improvised thick bar. Held until near-failure for 3 sets.

My lunge strength has improved, but my Squat has not. So my conclusion is that my quad strength has improved while my ham and glutes have not. Considering I have trouble getting out of the hole with heavy ATG sqauts, this conclusion makes sense.

I think I will try box squats when I start westside.


----------



## Spud (Oct 19, 2006)

No one looks at my journal. That makes me a saaaaad panda.


----------



## Double D (Oct 20, 2006)

I think if you are doing lunges with 55's then your farmers walk should be considerablly higher. What do you think?


----------



## Spud (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I hold the weights for far longer when doing farmer's walks than when doing lunges. When walking, I "stroll", so I try not to walk very fast and extend the holding time. Last time, each set took approximately 45 seconds. The lunges probably took about 30 seconds each set. Also, my grip gets very tired at the end of the workout. Pulling the rows, the lat pulldowns and almost every other exercise involves some sort of grip exertion.

Like I mentioned before, I will be doing only grip work next week. I will heed your advice and go heavier on the farmer's walk and do some plate holds.

Now I just need to plan the workouts out. I don't want to walk into my midterm with a cramp in my forearm. Writing frantically for 2 hours gets intense.


----------



## Spud (Oct 21, 2006)

So tired.... 3 hours of sleep is definitely no good for working out.

DB Bench Press: 80lbs x 3 sets x 8

Seated Rows: 195 x 3 sets x 12

Leg Press: 8 Plates x 10
10 Plates x 8
10 Plates x 8

Shrugs: 180 x 6 sets x 6. Again, grip sucks.

Plate holds. 3 10's. Hold...hold...hold...middle plate slips out. BANG!
2 10's
2 10s with a 5 in between.

Dips: BW + 45 x 3 sets x 10

"Squat Press" Squat with DBs, then shoulder press once standing. Holy insanity! This is the toughest exercise I've ever done.

35;bs x 8
25lbs x 3 x 6.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

I know where you are at with the damned old grip. I had the same problem a while back. But seems like the grip just comes along so quickly.


----------



## Spud (Oct 26, 2006)

This week off is not going so well. Too many midterms and all nighters. I have not even had any time to get to the gym AT ALL. Fuck, I spent monday night at school awake from 9-9 studying for a 55% exam. After 5 or 6 cups of coffee, I totally burnt out DURING the exam. One more exam today too!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 27, 2006)

All the exams kicked my ass as well about 3 years ago. But I would go back there in a flash, it doesnt hold a candle to being married with 2 kids. All those exams are much easier than my life. Dont get me wrong I wouldnt change it for anything, but I sure was alot more laid back in school. Get some sleep bud, all your exams should be over right?


----------



## Spud (Oct 27, 2006)

Haha, I wish. 2 more smaller ones this week, plus 2 10 page reports and an assignment. It will be MUCH MUCH easier than last week, so it is a perfect time to start WESTSIDE!


----------



## Spud (Oct 30, 2006)

Caught a flu. Training will be put off until I stop shitting every 30 minutes.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Well looks like this was a few days ago. Hope all is better now. Definitly be sure you are 100% before starting anything. Its hard to try and workout through a sickness.


----------

